# Congratulations Fisher Lou!!!



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Fisher Lou, a relative newcomer to the photo forum, is the March contest winner with his beautiful GREEN LURE photo. I think it was a well deserved win with a wonderful image. 
He won despite some very stiff competition. The contributors keep getting stronger and stronger and that is really the whole idea, right?

Huntvizsla's striking WOOD DUCK and Deerdude's FRIO HOUSE were the next two receiving the most votes. Both very well done indeed.
Congratulations on jobs well done.

Thanks to everyone who submitted pictures and everyone that viewed them and voted. Now get ready for April's contest!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Congratulations! great photos! 

and James, thank you for all you are doing. that 'GREEN' theme really got me thinking. 

rosesm


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I truelly agree, great photo and great immigination. Who'd a thought that a simple artificial bait could make a beautiful photo. Congrats.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Congratulations Fisher Lou. Very nice shot.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Congrats Fisher Lou! I loved your entry. Well done!


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Thanks everybody for voting. I am a newcomer to to the photo forum and a newbie to photography. I enjoyed reading all the post and picked up alot of helpful hints to improve my photos. Looking forward to April's contest.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Congrats Fisher Lou on your win. Second and third look great also. I enjoyed seeing the variety of entries based on the shooters idea of something green.
Mike


----------



## huntvizsla (Dec 31, 2006)

Great photo Fisher Lou. I think Mirrolure would be wise to purchase some of your time.

I too want to say thanks for all the votes. Good luck in April.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Congratualation to the winners. The lure was my pic for number 1, glad to see I'm in good company.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Congrats...Very nice pic.....Good job!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Very nicely done all. Nice to see fresh names on this part of the board. I'd love to hear the details on the Mirrolure shot (if they're not trade secrets).


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

No trade secrets here. I purchaced my new Canon 40D about two months ago and I am still learning the basics. I found a thread on Texas Photo Forum about reflective pictures and thought I would give it a try.

First I used a piece of dark grey glass for the base. Green poster board for the background. And waited about 2 hours before sunset for good light. Used the sun to reflect the green poster board onto the grey glass and positioned my camera at a slight angle resting the lens atop the glass making sure that none of the poster board was in the photo. Positioned the lure at an angle so that it to would reflect in the sun. Took many practice photos until I got it right.

AV mode
1/500
f11 I think
ISO 400
Natural light, hand held
No PP, only resized
28-135mm IS lense


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Congratulations Fisher Lou. Sorry this is so late, but I've had a busy week. regards, Rich


----------

